# Dang it’s hot.



## David_R8 (Jun 27, 2021)

Temp in my shop was over 100F today. 
Supposed to be hotter tomorrow. [emoji91]


----------



## DPittman (Jun 27, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Temp in my shop was over 100F today.
> Supposed to be hotter tomorrow. [emoji91]


I see bc broke the country heat record today at 46.6 C. Wow that's hot.


----------



## whydontu (Jun 27, 2021)

my lathe melted


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hit 85 in the house. Supposed to be even hotter tomorrow.


----------



## francist (Jun 27, 2021)

Ha! My studio upstairs was 98 when I got home from work.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 27, 2021)

Ugh. It's pretty brutal!


----------



## francist (Jun 27, 2021)

Yeah, I think the only time I’ve felt hotter was getting out of the truck in Merrit one time. It just made you want to to run for cover. Today was pretty tough though, I must say.


----------



## 140mower (Jun 27, 2021)

Spent the day at a local lake, was about 10 degrees cooler up there, but the heat sure hit as we came back down out of the hills. Not looking forward to work tomorrow...


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 28, 2021)

My basement work shop gets to cold, have the AC going to keep the ground floor comfy and the basement gets to cold. Have every register shut down stairs, when he was still at home our youngest son used a sleeping bag on the bed during summer.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 28, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> My basement work shop gets to cold, have the AC going to keep the ground floor comfy and the basement gets to cold. Have every register shut down stairs, when he was still at home our youngest son used a sleeping bag on the bed during summer.



Can relate to that, my current medications have me chilly most days with central air running at 76° Fahrenheit. Not much I can do about that except put on my sweat pants then grin and bear it, would be different if I was the only person in our home. LOL


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 28, 2021)

My indoor-outdoor thermostat recorded 31.9 outside & 31.5 inside the house right at supper time. Spent a lot of time outside in the shade of a big old maple tree that was reportedly planted in our yard in 1911...it has provided shade relief to a lot of people in its lifetime.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 28, 2021)

Sitting out here  in I guess a chilly 26  humidex 36  supposed to go over 40 humidex this afternoon, that sun heats up the moisture clouds start forming wind blows them around, little bit of lightning and thunder then 40 seconds of rain then clear up and repeat the cycle but so nice to be outside enjoying the day.   Yesterday there was no happy place for me outside was too hot, garage was too hot, basement shop was too dam cold on account of the wife having the geothermal cranked down so I would alternate between them when I got too hot or cold.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 28, 2021)

My shop hit 74F. I expect it to go higher today. I make sure I close the doors each time I enter. When I started working yesterday it was 69F and went up 5 degrees partly from the heat generated by lights and motors. It is about as hot in the garage as in the basement - way cooler then in the house, which reached 81F. 

I am in Calgary.


----------



## francist (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Perry (Jun 28, 2021)

Seen this today on kijiji.  Too funny.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-other/calgary/big-fan/1573938976?undefined


----------



## 140mower (Jun 28, 2021)

Pretty warm here too......


----------



## francist (Jun 28, 2021)

Yuck, that’s crazy!

Just for kicks I took my IR heat gun outside this afternoon — the concrete steps leading up to my front porch were 146F !


----------



## PeterT (Jun 28, 2021)

Perry said:


> Seen this today on kijiji.  Too funny.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-other/calgary/big-fan/1573938976?undefined




OMG, I just frontal sprayed my drink. HaHa


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 29, 2021)

francist said:


> Yuck, that’s crazy!
> 
> Just for kicks I took my IR heat gun outside this afternoon — the concrete steps leading up to my front porch were 146F ![/QUOTE
> 
> I had painted a piece of alum plate flat black a couple days ago. Yesterday afternoon I decided to pick that plate up, it was sitting in direct sunlight all day, man it didnt take me long "to look at that plate" and loose interest in holding on to it...I know damn well that I could have cooked an egg on it.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 29, 2021)

Well yesterday was a real doozy in Victoria. We saw 40 degs. Today is much better with a high of 28 predicted. 
I'm running on  fumes with about 6hrs sleep over three nights.


----------



## 140mower (Jun 29, 2021)

We are predicted to hit 48 today. I surrender.


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 30, 2021)

Even the dang peanut butter wasnt' "butter" in the jar this morn... just oil and were only up close to 39 here...man, 140, i cant imagine what its like at 48.


----------



## 140mower (Jun 30, 2021)

Cooler today..... Only 41 right now.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 30, 2021)

We've escaped the heat. High of 25 today with a lovely breeze off the ocean.


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 30, 2021)

@140mower  - quit your whining,,,,,,, you could be in Lytton lol .
(Please take this with the humour intended)

Of everyone here, I think you're the only with a right to be complaining  The rest of us are just wussies.


----------



## 140mower (Jun 30, 2021)

Ya.... But ....... Lytton is only 30 mins away.  
Watching the hockey game in front of the a/c, just seems wrong some how. Lol


----------



## 140mower (Jun 30, 2021)

Just getting some info from Lytton, sounds like they have another fire and possibly being evacuated. 
Our closest fire was 43 km's away when it started yesterday, now it's apparently 22 km's away.  We sold a lot of hoses and fire pumps today..... Would have sold more, but we ran out. Interesting times, these.....


----------



## 140mower (Jun 30, 2021)

..... latest pictures and videos are showing buildings starting to burn. Sadly it doesn't look good for the town. Fire appears to have started at the lower train tracks.


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 30, 2021)

140mower said:


> Sadly it doesn't look good for the town.



I just saw this on the news, apparently the town is being evacuated. Not the news you want to hear.
Let's hope the fire your way stays away.


----------

